# تخطيط علامات الرصف



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء ( 1 ) : عام
1/1 يتضمن القسم
‌أ-	دهانات وثرموبلاستيك تخطيط ودهانات الرصف حسب الموضح بالرسومات والموصف في هذا القسم.

1/2	المراجع 
أ-	moc	وزارة المواصلات – المملكة العربية السعودية 
moc	المواصفات القياسية لعوامل أمان الطرق 
ب-	aashto الجمعية الأمريكية لموظفي الطرق السريعة والنقل 
aashto m247	حبيبات الزجاج المستخدمة بدهانات الطرق 
aashto m249	مواد شرائح الثرموبلاستيك البيضاء والصفراء 
جـ-	astm الجمعية الأمريكية للاختبار والمواد 
astm d1214 التحليل المنخلي لبلورات الزجاج 
د- fs	المواصفات الفيدرالية
fs tt-b-1325	بلورات (كريات الزجاج) معدل الانعكاس 
fs tt-p-110	دهانات الطرق غير العاكسة 
fs tt-p-115	دهانات الطرق المرورية البيضاء والصفراء


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

1/3	التقديمات
‌أ-	بيانات المنتج : يتم تقديم بيانات الصانع الفنية ومعلومات كاملة شاملة بيانات الأداء والبيانات الفنية وتعليمات التجهيز والتطبيق والصيانة وتوصيات الصيانة والإصلاح لكل نوع من المواد .
‌ب-	شهادات المطابقة 
‌ج- العينات : تقديم العينات المقترح استخدامها من مواد الثرموبلاستيك وحبيبات الزجاج مع تقارير الاختبارات التي تثبت مطابقتها لمتطلبات مواصفات وزارة المواصلات القياسية لعوامل أمان الطرق.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

1/4	النقل والمناولة والتخزين 
‌أ-	يتم توريد المواد والحبيبات الزجاجية للعلامات إلى المشروع في عبوات الصانع الأصلية الجديدة والمغلفة والمعرفة ببطاقة المصنع. يجب أن تكون عبوات مواد العلامات محكمة التغليف لتجنب تلوثها. لا يقل وزن العبوة الواحدة عن 25 كجم ولا تزيد عن 100 كجم ويلصق على كل عبوة البطاقة التي توضح المعلومات التالية: 
-	الاسم أو العلامة التجارية للمادة 
-	رقم مخزون الصانع وتاريخ التصنيع 
-	اسم الصانع (المنتج) 
-	حجم المحتويات 
-	إرشادات التخفيف لقوائم السائل 
-	إرشادات التطبيق 
-	رقم واسم اللون. 
‌ب-	لا يتم فتح آي من العبوات إلا قبل الاستخدام مباشرة ولا تستخدم العبوات التي تكون قد انتهت مدة صلاحيتها ويتم التخلص منها فوراً وتزال من الموقع. 
‌ج-	يوفر مخزن ملائم منفصل عن مواد البناء الأخرى. تخزن المواد في درجات حرارة لا تقل عن 7 درجات مئوية وفى أماكن جيدة التهوية ويتم اتباع تعليمات الصانع الكتابية بخصوص المناولة والتخزين .


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

1/5	ضمان الجودة 
‌أ-	مسئولية المصدر الواحد : يتم توريد مواد تخطيط علامات الرصف من إنتاج صانع واحد ويتم التطبيق وفقاً لتعليمات وتوصيات الصانع. 
‌ب-	تكون مواد العلامات بتصميم وخليط مناسب لأعمال الرصف من النوعية المطلوبة الملائمة لعوامل المناخ . يجب أن تكون المواد من المواد القياسية للصانع وأن تكون قد أثبتت نجاح استخدامها بمشاريع مماثلة. 
‌ج-	تورد أفضل نوعيات مواد الصانع التجارية . لا تقبل العبوات التي لا تحمل بيانات تعريف الصانع.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

1/6	احتياطات العمل 
‌أ-	لا يجب العمل في الأجواء المتربة أو عندما تكون الظروف الجوية أو درجات الحرارة غير مناسبة ويجب الالتزام بتوصيات الصانع بالنسبة لدرجات حرارة التنفيذ للأعمال وفترة الجفاف.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء (2 ) : المنتجات
2/1	المواد
أ-	دهانات الرصف : يجب أن تكون المواد المستخدمة بكافة علامات وخطوط المرور مصنعة من مواد عاكسة من الثرموبلاستيك من نوعية مطابقة لمتطلبات مواصفات aashto 249 و moc القياسية . تصنع مواد العلامات من خليط من أصماغ ثرموبلاستيك هيدروكربونية صناعية ومواد مرنة مقاومة للتشقق وأصباغ وركام ناعم وحبيبات زجاجية عاكسة ويجب أن يكون سطح الدهان قابلاً لدهانه بحبيبات الزجاج العاكسة عند تطبيق علامات الدهان على سطح الرصف. 
ب-	مواد العلامات : تكون علامات الدهانات طبقة رقيقة جافة بسمك لا يقل عن 1.5 مم لا تشمل سماكة طبقة حبيبات الزجاج العاكس ويجب أن تكون ألوان مواد العلامات باللون الأبيض والأصفر إلا إذا ذكر خلاف ذلك بالرسومات. 
ج-	حبيبات الزجاج : يتم إضافة خاصية الانعكاس للضوء بإضافة كريات من الزجاج العاكس لسطح طبقة الثرموبلاستيك وتكون مواد الحبيبات الزجاجية طبقاً لتوصيات الصانع ومطابقة لمتطلبات aashto m247 فيما عدا إذا ذكر خلاف ذلك في هذا القسم وتكون حبيبات الزجاج ذات قدرة على انعكاس الضوء من سطح طبقة الثرموبلاستيك بكفاءة تامة وتكون الكريات ذات شفافية وكروية الشكل وعديمة اللون ولا تؤثر على لون الثرموبلاستيك ويكون تدرج الحبيبات مطابقة لمتطلبات astm d1214 وفقاً للتدرج التالي : 
مقاس المنخل	نسبة المار
0.250 مم	100
0.212مم	85 – 100
0.106مم	15 – 55
0.063مم	0 - 10


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء ( 3 ) : التنفيذ 
3/1	طرق التنفيذ 
‌أ-	توقيت التطبيق : يتم ترك الأسطح الأسفلتية الجديدة لمدة 30 يوماً على الأقل لمدة المعالجة قبل البدء في تطبيق الدهانات. 
‌ب-	حدود العوامل الجوية : يتم تنفيذ أعمال الدهانات فقط عندما تكون السطوح الأسفلتية جافة ونظيفة وعندما تكون درجة حرارة الرصف والجو أعلى من 4 درجات مئوية وأقل من 50 درجة مئوية وعندما لا تكون الرياح نشطة أو متربة أو بضباب للحصول على دهانات مرضية. 
‌ج-	عينات الدهان : في حالة طلب المهندس يتم دهان عينة شريحة للرصف بطول 45 متر بمكان معتمد من المهندس ويجب أن تمثل تلك العينة المواد المستخدمة والمعدات وطريقة الدهان ويجب أن تعطى النتائج المرجوة ويتم الاستمرار في أعمال الدهانات فقط بعد اعتماد الطريقة التي تم بها تطبيق العينة. 
‌د-	التخطيط والتحديد : على قطاعات الأسفلت التي لم يتم دهانها مسبقاً بأرقام أو علامات أو خطوط متوفرة لاستخدامها إرشاديا يتم تخطيط وتحديد خطوط من شرائح مقترحة من شرائح دهانات الثرموبلاستيك مع نقاط تحديد لتحديد المواضع الدقيقة لجميع أنواع العلامات. 
‌ه-	معدات الدهان 
1-	تخضع المعدات للاعتماد من المهندس ويجب أن تشمل معدات لنظافة الأسطح ومعدات علامات ميكانيكية ومعدات يدوية مساعدة للدهان. 
2- يجب أن تكون معدات العلامات معدات رش أتوماتيكية لتطبيق دهانات المرور وبحيث تنتج طبقة رقيقة ثابتة السمك بمعدلات تغطية ثابتة ويجب أن تكون العلامات بقطاعات عرضية ثابتة وحواف مستقيمة بدون آي تسييل أو تموجات وتكون العلامات مستقيمة بالحدود المحددة. تزود معدات العلامات بموزع للمواد العاكسة لتطبيقها عندما تكون هناك حاجة إلى ذلك. 
3- يتم ضبط رشاشات ماكينة واحدة للدهان بالسمك المطلوبة أو يتم توفير معدات إضافية. 
4- يتم دهان خطوط الثرموبلاستيك الهيدروكروبنى بماكينة بثق معتمدة قادرة على دهان الثرموبلاستيك بالعرض المطلوب وفقاً لتوصيات الصانع الكتابية. 
‌و- إعداد السطح 
1-	قبل البدء في تطبيق الدهان مباشرة يتم تنظيف الرصف بالكنس أو النفخ الضروري للحصول على سطح جاف خالي من المواد مثل الأوساخ والدهون والزيوت والأحماض والمواد الأخرى التي تتسبب في الإقلال من التماسك بين العلامات والرصف. يتم حك الأماكن التي لا تكون نظافتها مرضية وذلك بالمكانس ويتم نفخها وفقاً للمطلوب ومعالجتها بمحلول تركيز 10% من ثلاثي صوديوم الفوسفات المخفف بالماء أو بآي محلول معتمد آخر وبعد حك السطح يتم غسل المحلول وتجفيف السطح قبل البدء في تطبيق دهان الثرموبلاستيك. 
2-	يتم تحديد تخطيط خطوط الشرائح المقترحة على الرصف قبل البدء في تطبيق الدهان ويتم تجديد نقاط التحكم لضمان المواضع الدقيقة لكافة العلامات. 
‌ز-	تطبيق الدهانات أو الثرموبلاتسيك 
1-	يتم تطبيق العلامات وفقاً للمواضع الموضحة ووفقاً للأبعاد والتباعدات والألوان الموضحة أو حسب المطلوب ولا يتم البدء في تطبيق الدهان إلا بعد الانتهاء من التخطيط المحدد وبعد اعتماد حالة السطح الراهن. 
2-	يطلى خط مفرد بالكامل على جانب واحد من فاصل طولي من الرصف ثم خط المحور المزدوج أو المتعددة الخطوط بنفس القطاع.
3-	يتم خلط الدهان وفقاً لتوصيات وتعليمات الصانع الكتابية ويتم تطبيقه لسطوح الرصف باستخدام ماكينة العلامات بنفس القوام الأصلي بدون إضافة آي مذيبات. يتم استخدام مسدس رش هيدروليكى للتطبيق اليدوي بالأماكن التي يتعذر استخدام مركبات الرش بها. لا يسمح باستخدام الفرش في تطبيق الدهان . يجب تطبيق الثرموبلاستيك وفقاً لتوصيات الصانع. 
4-	عند تطبيق علامات عاكسة يتم توزيع المادة العاكسة على سطح المادة اللاصقة المصبوغة وتوضع بالمعدلات المطلوبة. 
5-	يجب التأكد من أن الدهان خالي من النضح الزائد والتموج وتغيير اللون عند تطبيق الدهان على السطوح الأسفلتية. 
6-	عندما يتم دهان شرائح مستقيمة لا يتم قبول الفروق في الحواف تزيد عن 13مم كل 15م وتصحح العلامات ويجب أن تكون عروض العلامات حسب المحدد مع قبول نسبة تجاوز لا تقل ولا تزيد عن 5 % ويتم تنفيذ الدهانات وتطبيق الثرموبلاستيك حسب اعتماد المهندس. 
7-	يتم تطبيق الدهان بمعدل منتظم باستخدام معدات معتمدة بمعدل لا يقل عن 2.6 م2/لتر ولا يزيد عن 2.8م2/لتر وتطبيق حبيبات الزجاج الكروية بمعدل 1.2 كجم/لتر من الدهان. 
8-	يتم بثق شرائح الثرموبلاتسيك الهيدروكربونى بسماكة نهائية 2.3مم باستخدام ماكينة بثق معتمدة. يتم تطبيق حبيبات الزجاج وفقاً لمتطلبات مواصفات وزارة الموصلات القياسية. 
‌ح-	تطبيق حبيبات الزجاج 
1-	تكون كمية الحبيبات (البلورات الزجاجية) بالدهان النهائي بمحتوى لا يقل عن 0.5 كجم/لتر ولا يزيد عن 0.59 كجم/لتر لعلامات رصف الطرق. 
ط -	حماية تخطيط العلامات 
يتم حماية الدهانات والعلامات الحديثة الطلاء حتى تمام جفافها ويتم وضع إشارات وأعلام وحواجز وشبكات حماية وتغطيتها حسب المطلب . يتم حماية الأسطح من التشوهات بالرش والزوائد وتنقيط الدهان والثرموبلاستيك أو المواد الأخرى.


----------



## mohamed2009 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## ramero (24 ديسمبر 2010)

رجاء للأ همية اخبارى مكونات بويات المرور على الساخن (ثرموبلاستيك) aashto . اى بمعنى التركيبة مثال نسبة أكسيد التيتانيوم و حبيبات الزجاج والمادة الرابطة والمواد المالئة مع توضيح المواد باسمائها الفعلية وليس المادة الرابطة والمواد المالئة وجزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## السنوسي محمد الجدي (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## السنوسي محمد الجدي (24 ديسمبر 2010)

الرجاء المساعدة الحصول على كود التصميم الخرساني aci باللغة العربية


----------



## انتصار منطاوى (5 مارس 2011)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات العلمية القيمة جدا 0


----------



## architect one (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الإخوة الأعزاء بارك الله بكم وشكراً لمروركم .


----------



## diaa_500 (4 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## م/محمد هندى (4 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## karm jed (18 أغسطس 2014)

الرجاء توضيح مسافات الخط المتقطع (الابيض) وماهي مواصفاته وهل يختلف من سرعه لاخري


----------

